# Trails in Morelia, Ajijic, Chapala, etc



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Are the above towns and surrounding areas good for mountain biking? What I mean is it a popular activity with established trail networks? These areas are popular winter destinations for Canadian & American retirees. Where would I see photos of trails and scenery of these areas? If these locations are not great mountain biking, where in Mexico is? Thanks for any insight and advise!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Are the above towns and surrounding areas good for mountain biking? What I mean is it a popular activity with established trail networks? These areas are popular winter destinations for Canadian & American retirees. Where would I see photos of trails and scenery of these areas? If these locations are not great mountain biking, where in Mexico is? Thanks for any insight and advise!


I think that Morelia has some nice trails, but I'm not sure which. I think there was a poster here that rode over ther, but I'm not sure.

Mexico City and close by there are several nice places. Valle de Bravo has a strong biking comunity, I think. And it's also a nice place with a lake and also a lot of water sports, like sailing and skiing.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think that Morelia has some nice trails, but I'm not sure which. I think there was a poster here that rode over ther, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Mexico City and close by there are several nice places. Valle de Bravo has a strong biking comunity, I think. And it's also a nice place with a lake and also a lot of water sports, like sailing and skiing.


Thanks. I suspect because of its proximity to Mexico City, that in Valle de Bravo it would be more expensive to live than Morelia?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Thanks. I suspect because of its proximity to Mexico City, that in Valle de Bravo it would be more expensive to live than Morelia?


Not because being close to being close to Mexico City, but because the place is a touristic place with lots of wealthy visitors. Some rich people have place there to spend weekends or vacations.

Mind you, is gorgeous. Simply gorgeous.

Just one thing... Trails in Mexico are not really defined networks with markings and such, except for some places. Much of local knowledge is required.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

I am curious as to what areas of Mexico are best in terms of mountain biking, scenery, comfy climate, and a low to moderate cost of living and real estate?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

This guy`s pics are from just North of Guadalajara, maybe an hour from Chapala:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=333282
He`s got another thread with more nice pictures too. Morelia three or four hours from Chapala and Ajijic.

Have you checked out any of the Copper Canyon posts? That`s a whole different region, but supposed to be super-duper. There are e few posts on mtbr with pics or links to pics and Google will bring up a ton of info and pictures from there.

EDIT: BCDog, have you looked into any ******/Canadian retiree websites? There are a lot of them out there that can help answer questions related to retirement in Mexico. If you`re planning to work there, those sites aren`t of much use. Some sites are for the whole country and many areas have their own forums. Again, Google will get you more information than you could read in a lifetime.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

rodar y rodar said:


> Have you checked out any of the Copper Canyon posts? That`s a whole different region, but supposed to be super-duper. There are e few posts on mtbr with pics or links to pics and Google will bring up a ton of info and pictures from there.
> 
> EDIT: BCDog, have you looked into any ******/Canadian retiree websites? There are a lot of them out there that can help answer questions related to retirement in Mexico. If you`re planning to work there, those sites aren`t of much use. Some sites are for the whole country and many areas have their own forums. Again, Google will get you more information than you could read in a lifetime.


Yes I have been looking into those as well. I like to get a variety of points of view. And I was hoping for input ( and pics) from locals that are into xc- mtbiking. Many of the sites are very self-promoting, giving a biased view? And so far I have not seen anything that says "wow, I want to bike there". Thanks for your help:thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> I am curious as to what areas of Mexico are best in terms of mountain biking, scenery, comfy climate, and a low to moderate cost of living and real estate?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the Puebla State , we have Cholula , Atlixco , Teziutlán and Cuetzalan, very nice places , very scenic, the best climate , and cheap , do you want more ? excelents trails for mountain biking .

the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Are the above towns and surrounding areas good for mountain biking? What I mean is it a popular activity with established trail networks? These areas are popular winter destinations for Canadian & American retirees. Where would I see photos of trails and scenery of these areas? If these locations are not great mountain biking, where in Mexico is? Thanks for any insight and advise!


Chapala town, Ajijic town and Tlajomulco town are 3 small towns around the Chapala's lake riviera. There are 30 Km from each other aprox. The weather is warm all year around, there are no winter time, that is why there live a big community of Canadians and American retirees. There are easy trails for mountain bike, and a ciclopista across the towns. there are single track for easy cross contry, no freeride or DH. The scenery is nice because the lake and the mountains around (no too high mountains). There are close 30 minutes by car a super nice trail (cerro viejo) one of the highest mountain in the state, this trail is technical with super landscapes and views. (long climb and long DH)
And from Chapala you can go to Guadalajara (the second biggest city in Mexico) by car in 50 minutes. There are many places to MBT. 
And if you go to the other way, to the other side of the lake, there you go to Mazamitla (1 hour by car) there is a town called the Mexican Swiss Town. The whether change dramaticaly. There are in the top of the sierra del Tigre. There a mountain cold town. With nice trails to ride.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In the Puebla State , we have Cholula , Atlixco , Teziutlán and Cuetzalan, very nice places , very scenic, the best climate , and cheap , do you want more ? excelents trails for mountain biking .
> 
> the last biker


Gotta agree with Puebla (the high planes, not much the Sierras) and somewhere close to Xalapa, Xico areas in Veracruz. It has the added benefit of the proximity (less than two hours driving) of beaches, white-water rivers and such.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Valle gets my vote


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Yes I have been looking into those as well. I like to get a variety of points of view. And I was hoping for input ( and pics) from locals that are into xc- mtbiking. Many of the sites are very self-promoting, giving a biased view? And so far I have not seen anything that says "wow, I want to bike there". Thanks for your help:thumbsup:


just dig up some of my threads for pics... all of them are of Puebla (like lastbiker said, and warp agreed) most rides are less than an hour drive away and most xc oriented, again, lastbiker knows more xc trails than me in the area.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

The lake area and more specifically Ajijic is known for it's minimal climate variation throughout the year, as DrF said, there is no winter season, that is the main reason for having the largest American community outside the US. As for trails, there is not an established trail system, but there is the ciclopista that traverses the North Shore (yes we have it) from Chapala, Ajijic, San Juan Cosala and Jocotepec, in any of these small towns you just turn the opposite direction to the lake and you find a trail that takes you to the "cerros" surrounding the "lago de Chapala". On the opposite way of the road, you can reach San Nicolas, Mezcala and San Pedro de los ******, where you can find a trail that goes on the top of the cerros all the way to Ocotlan, where the Santiago river exits Chapala Lake.
Another reason for gringos to retire here is that prices are low for living and the social environment is friendly to them.
Morelia should be 3 hours away from the lake area and it has beautifull forests surrounding the place.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

triphop said:


> just dig up some of my threads for pics... all of them are of Puebla (like lastbiker said, and warp agreed) most rides are less than an hour drive away and most xc oriented, again, lastbiker knows more xc trails than me in the area.


Thanks everyone for the tips. Nice to hear about all the XC. XC riding is just what I am looking for, not DH. I will continue to look through back posts as I find time. For anyone interested, here are links to my pics of trails in my immediate area in central Ontario,Canada. It is a tourist area called Muskoka... some spring, summer, and fall riding. Hope you enjoy :thumbsup:


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=290514 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=290735 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=295738 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=304414 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=323489 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=290959 
http://www.myccr.com/SectionForums/viewtopic.php?t=24188 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=337097 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=345394


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Hmm. Looks like you already know Michoacan. Or just your car?


----------



## Zee-mon (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi, you could try Hidalgo State too. From semidesertic to semitropical. 
I live in Tulancingo, lots of places for MTB around here.
And just 1.5 hrs from Mexico City.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Zee-mon said:


> Hi, you could try Hidalgo State too. From semidesertic to semitropical.
> I live in Tulancingo, lots of places for MTB around here.
> And just 1.5 hrs from Mexico City.


Mineral del Chico in Hidalgo is awesome! I miss riding there, we should plan something soon over there...

Hi Zee-mon!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

rodar y rodar said:


> Hmm. Looks like you already know Michoacan. Or just your car?


No, but I have read about the butterfly parks. They must be spectacular!


----------



## Zee-mon (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi rzozaya! ^^

Look some pics, this guy take great shots from his expeditions.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Zee-mon said:


> Hi rzozaya! ^^
> 
> Look some pics, this guy take great shots from his expeditions.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Yes, beautiful places! Most of them would be from Mexico? I looked for some places or signs that I knew for sure and I don`t see any.


----------



## Zee-mon (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, Hidalgo state. Well, Pahuatlan is in the border with Puebla State.


----------

